# General Anthropomorphic Art Appreciation Thread



## Pygmepatl (Oct 29, 2019)

While the furry fandom has always been regarded as controversial or ignored altogether, one thing cannot be negated, and that is the influence that anthropomorphic art has had in our lives and just how much we are surrounded by it. This thread was made with the intention of appreciating the anthro art present in the suburbs and other everyday things, so go ahead and post some form of anthro art that you've found in your area so we all can appreciate it!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 29, 2019)

I'll start:



 
This is a duck (goose?) mascot of a product sold in my country


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 29, 2019)

In a similar vein...here's Duck Toilet Cleaner.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 30, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> In a similar vein...here's Duck Toilet Cleaner.


We have these over here too!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 30, 2019)

Continuing the duck theme with Drake's Cakes


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 30, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Continuing the duck theme with Drake's Cakes


Duck duck go 
No sponsor or advertisement, just referencing 
And Dolan dark


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 30, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Duck duck go
> No sponsor or advertisement, just referencing
> And Dolan dark


DuckDuckGo is the search engine I use the most, it's the best. Plus I like the logo


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Oct 30, 2019)

:V


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 30, 2019)

Here, have some dancing dogs 'cause why not?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> View attachment 74184
> :V


Honestly, I'd would buy them if they were real accompanied with some OwO Milk


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 5, 2019)

More dancing dogs, this time in smaller size:


 I know it's not technically art, they're craftsmanships, but I used the term art in the title as a general one so you can post basically anything related to anthro animals


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 5, 2019)

Go yotes....


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 6, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Does anybody remember those Orangina commercials featuring furries? That was god tier marketing.


Oh yes I remember them!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 6, 2019)

Linux mascot, Tux:


----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 6, 2019)

Have a coke with...OwO


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 8, 2019)

Coyote Yote dining....


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 8, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Go yotes....





Connor J. Coyote said:


> Coyote Yote dining....


You really seem to like coyotes very much! Heh, cool


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 9, 2019)

The band Crucifixion released a compilation with a cover, I really find badass ^^


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 9, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> The band Crucifixion released a compilation with a cover, I really find badass ^^


It really is!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 10, 2019)

The Coyote Cave.....


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 10, 2019)

Another mascot from the Free Software Community, Konqi:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 12, 2019)

Coyotes eat, certainly.... but, we play baseball, too....


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 12, 2019)

I just like these wallpapers


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 12, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I just like these wallpapers
> View attachment 75061



I'm using this one (it's the default) ^^

(That reminds me, I should probably upgrade to 19.10)


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 12, 2019)

Talking about sport teams logos:

There's this Swiss Hockey team with that cute dragon as their logo ^^







(EHC Wiki Münsingen)


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 12, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Talking about sport teams logos:
> 
> There's this Swiss Hockey team with that cute dragon as their logo ^^
> 
> ...


A dragon!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 12, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> I'm using this one (it's de default) ^^
> 
> (That reminds me, I should probably upgrade to 19.10)


I'd wait until 20.04 LTS if I were you, although it'd be hard to top the default wallpapers of these two last releases


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 12, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I'd wait until 20.04 LTS if I were you, although it'd be hard to top the default wallpapers of these two last releases


Well you can still use them on 20.04 ^^


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 12, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Well you can still use them on 20.04 ^^


Which is awesome!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 16, 2019)

Go yotes....


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 16, 2019)

Another album cover. Does this count as anthropomorphic? ^^


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 16, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Does this count as anthropomorphic? ^^


Yes! As long as it's animal related and has some sort of anthro characteristic, like expressions, an evil expression in the cover for example, it can go right in!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 16, 2019)

Some pandas!


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 16, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Yes! As long as it's animal related and has some sort of anthro characteristic, like expressions, an evil expression in the cover for example, it can go right in!




Then almost any Venom covers could be posted here. 

I have that Welcome To Hell picture on a T-Shirt. 
Always fun to wear while going to more conservative areas 

This one too of course ^^


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 16, 2019)

Ay! I seem to be the only one that always post candies, but that's all I have for now. I remember lots of interesting graffities when I went to the capital of my country, some of them very funny!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 18, 2019)

Coyote Yote college....


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 18, 2019)

I will just say "Orangina commercials"

Google the rest...


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 18, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I just like these wallpapers
> View attachment 75061
> View attachment 75062


These are both Ubuntu system wallpapers.
Each version is based on a different animal.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 18, 2019)

Thrashy said:


>


Oh man! This one goes straight into my gallery! It's so great!


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 18, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Oh man! This one goes straight into my gallery! It's so great!


I've found it while searching pictures to shitpost in PvP xD

Their music isn't that bad either, very special though ^^


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

can't believe you all got two pages into this thread without mentioning this good boy right here.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> can't believe you all got two pages into this thread without mentioning this good boy right here.


Never seen it, doesn't seem to be sold in Europe ^^


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> can't believe you all got two pages into this thread without mentioning this good boy right here.


Oh yes, that one too! I actually was thinking of mentioning him at some point in here, but I just kind of forgot it


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Never seen it, doesn't seem to be sold in Europe ^^



Honestly, among the things europeans don't have, Cookie Crisp is not one of the things I would expect.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

The wolf's name is Chip, and this birds name here is Sonny.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Honestly, among the things europeans don't have, Cookie Crisp is not one of the things I would expect.


I'm sure there is something similar ^^

I'm just not often going to stores


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

Also as someone who has a bunny fursona, i can't leave this guy out either.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 19, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> The band Crucifixion released a compilation with a cover, I really find badass ^^



Just checked them out.  Great stuff.   Thanks for posting!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 19, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I will just say "Orangina commercials"
> 
> Google the rest...



Heh.   Just watched the Orangina commercials.  Crazy,  crazy stuff!  Definitely furry!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 19, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Coyotes eat, certainly.... but, we play baseball, too....


 and running also....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 20, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> and running also....


 and, sometimes, running with food...


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 20, 2019)

Another Album cover ^^


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 20, 2019)

Never knew how much coyotes were used in advertising until this thread.

@Connor J. Coyote


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 20, 2019)

A little figurine


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 21, 2019)

Fox!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 21, 2019)

Here comes more from the Free Software Community:

Larry the Cow, which is the mascot of the Gentoo Linux distribution.


 

Xue the mouse, mascot of XFCE, a free and open source desktop environment for Linux.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 22, 2019)

Wild Coyote Foods... (as we yotes certainly need our own brand of dressing), on occasion.


----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 22, 2019)

I think Jimmy Buffet might be an avian furry....


----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 22, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Wild Coyote Foods... (as we yotes certainly need our own brand of dressing), on occasion.


Speaking of dressings, here's a spicy sauce brand


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 26, 2019)

Coyote Hill.... is a cool place to chill. 




----------------------------------------------------


Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Speaking of dressings, here's a spicy sauce brand
> View attachment 75676
> View attachment 75677


 Aww, that's nice to see.
-------
I've been meaning to try these lately; (Lion Man) kinda candy bars.... they're only available in the UK, (or so I'm told)... and so - I'd have to order them probably.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 28, 2019)

Mama Mia.... it's a Wolf Den Pizzeria.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 28, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I've been meaning to try these lately; (Lion Man) kinda candy bars.... they're only available in the UK, (or so I'm told)... and so - I'd have to order them probably.


Ah, yes. I've heard of those quite a few times, when someone writes '*eats a lion*' in the forum games.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 30, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Ah, yes. I've heard of those quite a few times, when someone writes '*eats a lion*' in the forum games.


 Oh... I see.
---------------------------


Connor J. Coyote said:


> Mama Mia.... it's a Wolf Den Pizzeria.


 And, Mama Mia.... there's a coyote one, too.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 1, 2019)

Coyote suppers.... 










--------------------------------
@Spilogale Pygmaea I'm enjoying your thread... I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 1, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Spilogale Pygmaea I'm enjoying your thread... I hope you don't mind.


Don't worry, it's good to know there's at least someone dedicated to this thread, even if his posts are all about coyotes or canine related.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 2, 2019)

Coyote Grille.... (by the Moon).


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 2, 2019)

Another album cover ^^


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 2, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Another album cover ^^


A moth! This one is certainly interesting.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 3, 2019)

Yotie yote Coffee:




----------------------------


Thrashy said:


> Another album cover ^^


 Hmm.... I like that one - Mr. Thrashy.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 7, 2019)

Coyote Motel.... complete with yotie statue up front ....
(weekly rates are available..... and free soap is included).


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 7, 2019)

This album cover (spoiler for sliiight NSFW...).


Spoiler











The funniest part: since 2015, the band's lead singer is a member of the parliament.


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Dec 8, 2019)

The logo of "children's hiking association" I on some trips with them to a cabin when I was a child. At the end of the trip I always got a diploma with that fox on.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 8, 2019)

I've found the perfect bar


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 11, 2019)

Yotie yote casino..... 








------------------- 
@Spilogale Pygmaea I'm enjoying your thread still..... so more soon - maybe.


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 19, 2019)

While using Gimp today, I randomly recalled how quite a while ago I downloaded some beta version of it, and upon launching was unexpectedly greeted with this splash screen. Now, normally it's not how it looks like!


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 19, 2019)

The Logo of the band Grimskunk:


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 19, 2019)

They also have an EP with a skunk harvesting... Well, skunk


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2019)

In all its glory: The Fox Hole Lounge, in Denver, Colorado:

(yes, there is a gay bar called 'The Foxhole')


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2019)

By contrast to this...er...dive under the highway ...we have the ever quaint Skunk Hollow Tavern, in Vermont:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 28, 2019)

Yotie lacrosse... 







------------------------------------
Urban yote boutique.....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 31, 2019)

New Year's toast; (*yotie style*).


----------



## kiroku (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 11, 2020)

Yotie meal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 11, 2020)

kiroku said:


>



That butt though.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 17, 2020)

Slurpie slurp awesomeness....


----------



## Tuxie (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 18, 2020)

Cherry bomb.
(Yote style).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 20, 2020)

Yotie brew.... 




----------------------
@Spilogale Pygmaea I'm enjoying your thread still, sorry.


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 20, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yotie brew....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beer <3


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 21, 2020)

Galactic yote..


----------



## Ghostbird (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 25, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yotie brew....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, some excellent Yotie Yote beer needs to go with some awesome Yotie Yote pizza... (I think).


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 25, 2020)

Conker the Squirrel. My drunk soulmate xD


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 25, 2020)

Cruise company Royal Caribbean are currently sponsoring the UK version of "The Masked Singer". Every ad break we get treated to these literal fursuit headed dancers:


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 25, 2020)

Not sure if that counts, biggest search engine in China


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 25, 2020)

Pomorek said:


> While using Gimp today, I randomly recalled how quite a while ago I downloaded some beta version of it, and upon launching was unexpectedly greeted with this splash screen. Now, normally it's not how it looks like!


Oh HAHAHA, oh my!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 1, 2020)

Real men love coyotes.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 8, 2020)

Hmmm.... dancing yote brew.....anyone?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 11, 2020)

Coyo-tea 




-------------------------
@Spilogale Pygmaea I'm enjoying your thread still, sorry.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 12, 2020)

Yotie soap.....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 15, 2020)

A cup - for the best coyote, of them all.... 




------------------------------
@Spilogale Pygmaea Sorry if my postings are bothering you on here, if applicable..... (as I enjoy this thread).... but, if they are - let me know, and I'll not post on here, anymore.... okay? 
-----------------------------


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 15, 2020)

Do not worry Connor. I am glad you are enjoying this thread as much as I do. You can keep posting in here.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 17, 2020)

Coyote bath time.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 20, 2020)

Rockin' yote.


----------



## Raever (Feb 20, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Rockin' yote.



I love this a lil too much.


----------



## Herdingcats (Feb 23, 2020)

Toucan Sam


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 24, 2020)

Have some Banksy.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 24, 2020)

Doggie Diners.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 25, 2020)

Today while looking in the thread "General Fox Activity" I found these pictures of amazing Fox places which I really liked. 

I would like to thank @Simo and @Izzy4895 for the pictures.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 25, 2020)

Fox Places!


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 26, 2020)

Another album cover ^^


----------



## Simo (Feb 26, 2020)

Funky Skunk (clothing) Frankenmuth, Michigan:


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't know if this counts but it's too WTF to leave out. (An album cover for a record by The Mothers of Invention.)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 11, 2020)

Coyote Cold Cream.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 13, 2020)

Margaritas. Yotie style.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote hotel.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 21, 2020)

Otter Rum


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 21, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Coyote hotel.


I just realized I can visit this place.


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 21, 2020)

Nobody has posted up the Krita squirrel!?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 26, 2020)

Because coyotes are so noble - we even roast our own coffee, sometimes.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 4, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Because coyotes are so noble - we even roast our own coffee, sometimes.


 In Peru, via Texas... 




--------------------


Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I just realized I can visit this place.


 Awesome.


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Apr 6, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> Nobody has posted up the Krita squirrel!?



OH MY GOD SHE'S ADORABLE


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 7, 2020)

Hmm.... one can try something different.
With.... Coyote Yote Catering.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 15, 2020)

The coyote, rings the bell..... 




.... to deliver that awesome pizza. 




....... just so long as you tip well.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice ones!


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 15, 2020)

Here's a mowing company I've seen a couple of times (almost always when I was thinking of foxes funnily enough)


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 17, 2020)

A thingy from the front yard


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 17, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> A thingy from the front yard
> 
> View attachment 84835



dawwwwwwwww!!!!
is that at your front yard?


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 17, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> dawwwwwwwww!!!!
> is that at your front yard?


Yep, at my parents', in the countryside! I'm staying with them for a while


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 23, 2020)

Yotes be jammin' with Coyote 102.5...


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## metatherat (Apr 25, 2020)

Here are Finnish/Nordic versions of some Bonbon candy bags, most of which feature anthro characters of some kind:








He is a dump-scavengin' rattie. Look at him scavenge, there :3


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 27, 2020)

Need some breakfast ? 
Hmm..... try it yotie style !


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 28, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yotes be jammin' with Coyote 102.5...


 And we're jammin' in Coyote Country, as well. 
(I'm not usually a big fan of country, but.... if yotes, are in charge... then hey - it's all good for me).


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2020)

Beer


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## FlannelFox (Apr 29, 2020)

There's a not-fursuit in this music video (also love Glass Animals :3)


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Pygmepatl (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Pygmepatl (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (May 1, 2020)

Not really anthro, but their behavior seems quite human


----------



## Feralteddy (May 1, 2020)

Some of my personal favorite examples from my childhood (R.I.P Jeepers.  You're very much missed.)


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 2, 2020)

Good ones!


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 2, 2020)




----------



## metatherat (May 2, 2020)

Some more of those BonBon candy characters:













These things were famous for their grossout humor. We don't get so much of these candies here in the more northern Nordics nowadays, but they are much more popular in their native Denmark.
There's even a BonBon theme park, BonBon-Land: BonBon-Land - Wikipedia


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 2, 2020)

"How do you do, fellow kids?"


----------



## metatherat (May 2, 2020)

metatherat said:


> There's even a BonBon theme park, BonBon-Land: BonBon-Land - Wikipedia


Here is a video of the theme park I mentioned, exhibiting many of the anthro (and feral) characters:


----------



## Feralteddy (May 2, 2020)




----------



## metatherat (May 10, 2020)

Here is the mascot of a juice brand, Mehukatti. He's a cute anthro kitty. 




He has actually evolved quite a bit along the years, since being created back in 1977.
The manufacturer has a page showcasing his evolution: Pennusta isoksi katiksi | Mehukatti.com
Page includes a prospective youngfur in a fursuit


----------



## Feralteddy (May 10, 2020)

metatherat said:


> Here is the mascot of a juice brand, Mehukatti. He's a cute anthro kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute!  I especially love his original '77 design.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 11, 2020)

I always loved this logo, when I was a little kid..... Turtle Wax.


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 12, 2020)

metatherat said:


> Here is the mascot of a juice brand, Mehukatti. He's a cute anthro kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Feralteddy said:


> Very cute!  I especially love his original '77 design.
> View attachment 86504


Awwwwww!!!


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Pygmepatl (May 12, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (May 12, 2020)

metatherat said:


> Here is the mascot of a juice brand, Mehukatti. He's a cute anthro kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of when I used to play My Summer Car because finnish lel


----------



## metatherat (May 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Reminds me of when I used to play My Summer Car because finnish lel


The juice bottles at the shop in My Summer Car actually spoof the older bottles of this brand, haha


----------



## VeeStars (May 12, 2020)

metatherat said:


> The juice bottles at the shop in My Summer Car actually spoof the older bottles of this brand, haha


No wonder why they look like that! I didn't know anyone else played My Summer Car lel!

voi vittu saatana


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 13, 2020)

Yote academy....


----------



## Guifrog (May 13, 2020)

Grafitti


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 14, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Grafitti


Awesome!


----------



## Thrashy (May 16, 2020)

A T-shirt from a Thrash band that was already sold out when I discovered it :/


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 17, 2020)

It's a Khajiit!


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Toasty9399 (May 18, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


>


Did this air on live television?!
Whoever got the idea for this needs a raise.


----------



## metatherat (May 20, 2020)

Here is the Serla squirrel. He is the mascot of Serla, a paper towel/toilet paper brand. He used to be more feral, but now he is in full anthro mode.





Here he is hawking some Serla products, on the packaging of some Serla products:












And here he is advertising a contest where you can win some solar panels:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 21, 2020)

Yote hoodie.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 22, 2020)

Take your backside, trackside.... with the Blue Coyote.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 23, 2020)

Hear the Food Lion roar..... as you walk into the store.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 24, 2020)

Wild yote soap.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 25, 2020)

Toothpaste yote.... (graffiti style)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 29, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Because coyotes are so noble - we even roast our own coffee, sometimes.


 And..... wolves do the same, apparently.


----------



## metatherat (May 31, 2020)

metatherat said:


> Here is the Serla squirrel. He is the mascot of Serla, a paper towel/toilet paper brand. He used to be more feral, but now he is in full anthro mode.


And here's an old ad featuring said squirrel:




Oooh, how much paper there is in Serla brand paper rolls. From now on, I shall purchase Serla brand paper


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 6, 2020)

Gotham yote....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 9, 2020)

Coyote phone.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jun 9, 2020)

Fox Graffiti



 

Fox Graffiti by Jukka-S on DeviantArt


----------



## Bororu (Jun 10, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


>






Incredible


----------



## Bororu (Jun 10, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hear the Food Lion roar..... as you walk into the store.


LOL, oh is that what I was hearing?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jun 10, 2020)

Bororu said:


> Incredible


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 11, 2020)

Bororu said:


> LOL, oh is that what I was hearing?


 Yes... he's roaring because he's hungry, and he's waiting in the line to get inside. 


Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Fox Graffiti
> 
> View attachment 87922
> 
> Fox Graffiti by Jukka-S on DeviantArt


 @Spilogale Pygmaea Nice. 
---------------------
If you go to the right gas station - you can put a tiger in your tank. 
(After being fed at the Food Lion).


----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2020)

@Manchesterite uses only garden tools from this fine company:


----------



## Bororu (Jun 11, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Yes... he's roaring because he's hungry, and he's waiting in the line to get inside.  @Spilogale Pygmaea Nice.


Oh geez. You know, some of us just wanted to buy our government subsidized wheat bread in peace! #firefoodlionslion


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 11, 2020)

oh boy I have a funny one from a few years ago! this is communication for the 2015 edition of a big art exhibit that happens every two years in Lyons, France. I forgot who the guy is, but he's on FA and back then, he was so surprised and amazed that his photo had ended up here. They didn't ask him permission so that's bad; but how awesome is it that your holiday photo becomes the face of an art exhibit?? heehee


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2020)

This is essentially how I imagined my sona to look like when I was designing them, all the way back in early 2017. XD
By @FoxWithGuitar in Twitter


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 16, 2020)

When speaking of "the right stuff"..... (of course) - coyote yotes come to mind.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 17, 2020)

Speaking of T-shirts, I have one from this brand


----------



## metatherat (Jun 22, 2020)

Here's "Tirppa", another corporate mascot, in three of his versions from across the years. Tirppa is the mascot of the furniture retailer chain Sotka, Sotka appropriately meaning the genus Aythya of diving ducks in Finnish. Specifically, Tirppa is a Tufted Duck _(Aythya fuligula)._


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 27, 2020)

@Spilogale Pygmaea (I'm enjoying your thread, still)... sorry. 
-----------------------------------------
The chili wolves just love.... apparently.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 28, 2020)

A Coyote University?.... (sign me up).


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jun 30, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Spilogale Pygmaea (I'm enjoying your thread, still)... sorry.


Glad to hear!

Many people are enjoying this thread now!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jun 30, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Speaking of T-shirts, I have one from this brand


I like this one!

Amphibians and Reptiles are good!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jun 30, 2020)

Ubuntu Saucy Salamander


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 30, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander
> 
> View attachment 89006


Saucy?! *gibs a quick lick*
Aw, kinda tastes like plastic.  but I'd totally hang that dude on the glass window of my room


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jun 30, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> Saucy?! *gibs a quick lick*
> Aw, kinda tastes like plastic.  but I'd totally hang that dude on the glass window of my room


Yeah!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 5, 2020)

Monica's Gang comic books don't just contain stories featuring human kids; it kind of has multiple universes within one.

For example, I really like Bidu's (translated to Blue in the English version) stories:






There's also Horácio (Horacio), a lil' dinosaur that appreciates simple things. I find that there's always some subtle poetry in his stories:





Turma da Mata (Lionel's Kingdom) has plenty of anthro characters, including a green elephant, a turtle, a lion (King Lionel), a rabbit, a fox, among others:





I grew up reading these. It contributed greatly to my literacy and Portuguese classes as a kid


----------



## metatherat (Jul 12, 2020)

Some more mascots, this time of the mascot suit variety: Kerttu and Kusti here are the mascot characters of the amusement park Tykkimäki, located in Kouvola, Finland.
They're frogs of a nonspecific species :3


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 12, 2020)

It's the only official source I found. Kinda like the 2d version.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 14, 2020)

Bonsoir, monsieur Mechanic.


----------



## metatherat (Oct 13, 2020)

Moomin are anthros, right? Yes, yes, I am sure they are.
So, keeping with the product theme, here is a soft drink :3


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 19, 2020)

Coffee..... (genius style).


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 23, 2020)

Painted on a wall nearby, I don't know what it's referencing


----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 23, 2020)

A cheap grocery store chain in Canada. I always liked the old style cartoon logo, I'm surprised it hasn't been updated


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 2, 2020)

This seems to be a record label ^^


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 2, 2020)

I always have a soft spot for sporting mascots. The ones featured here are the mascots from my local football (Soccer for you ungrateful Yanks <3), 'Broxi Bear'. When I was younger, I was part of the fan club where you'd get sent a letter, a badge and enter into a draw to come onto the field with the mascot and players before the game started.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 6, 2020)

Ole, señor..... we gotta stop off for those fajitas, as we make our way over to Flagstaff, yo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 8, 2020)

Yotie yote hockey.... eh - just because it's an awesome game.... 
and this team has an awesome Furry mascot to boot.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 16, 2020)

Yotie drink. Habiscus style.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 19, 2020)

Yote cookies.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 9, 2021)

Umm ... the Snickering Coyote.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2021)

New Taiwan passport designs, makes me want to come visit


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 12, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> New Taiwan passport designs, makes me want to come visit
> View attachment 98710View attachment 98711


Okay, now that is super cute!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 12, 2021)

Hmm.... the howling yote.... (because dinner's almost served).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 16, 2021)

Fox Food.... (to go, of course).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 17, 2021)

The Coyote's Tavern.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

A sparkling beverage..... of the Sly Fox variety, that is.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 26, 2021)

Speaking about sparkling beverages... A pink llama, a mascot for a certain kind of sparkling wine.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Pomorek (Mar 15, 2021)

A brand of wine with various animal characters, which I saw at a store few days ago. There are more varieties, but only these two had good enough photos to be linked.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 3, 2021)

Dragon dads elders from the remastered Spyro games


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 7, 2021)

LA Swing..... coyote style.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey.... it's so good, his Ale is Saintly.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 11, 2021)

Dog Jaw. Outdoors.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 12, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Fox Food.... (to go, of course).


Awww!!!

That is very cute!!!



Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hey.... it's so good, his Ale is Saintly.


Pawesome!!!

Who knew @ssaannttoo was actually a coyote!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 12, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> Awww!!!
> 
> That is very cute!!!
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAA


----------



## deleted (Apr 12, 2021)

the knife man AJJ artwork is so



just great


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 13, 2021)

*hears someone of my friends being mentioned*

*Flops from the sky*


Pygmepatl said:


> Awww!!!
> 
> That is very cute!!!
> 
> ...


¡SANTO! :0

Santo coyote!! :0

*Heart melts*

w

*Flops*



ssaannttoo said:


> AAAAAAAAA


Aaaaaaa

So you're a Fennec-Foxaroo-coyote then? :0

You're my hybrid brother!!!

*Manned-phoenix hugs for the Coyennecofoxaroo!*

UwU


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 16, 2021)

I should add some Otter Pops to the list.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 21, 2021)

El Sotol Coyote....señor.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Apr 23, 2021)

What no Anubis?!?!?!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 24, 2021)

It has been more than a year since I posted Ubuntu wallpapers, and some changes have happened since then. So here are the wallpapers of the most recent releases, Focal Fossa and Groovy Gorilla!


----------



## just.chillin (Apr 24, 2021)

Yeesh I had no idea how infatuated Americans were with coyotes. No offense to yotes out there.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 25, 2021)

The Laughing Cow.


----------



## Kumali (Apr 25, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> The Laughing Cow.



The Smoking Dog. (Au Chien Qui Fume, café in Paris)





__





						Accueil Restaurant Au Chien Qui Fume - Au Chien Qui Fume
					






					www.auchienquifume.com
				








__





						Home - Au Chien Qui Fume
					






					www.auchienquifume.com


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 26, 2021)

Iron Yote.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 28, 2021)

Art for a local music festival

Sidenote, I took this with my phone, how come I have to reduce it so much in  order for FAF to process it? how weak is this website?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 2, 2021)

Cajun Yote.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 5, 2021)

He's busy, but...... he's got time for a hot dog.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 7, 2021)

El Wino Yote. ☺


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

what's going to happen with the house mouse goes extinct?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 11, 2021)

Hmm.... Coyote Joe's  
(Food truck and drinks).


----------



## Yastreb (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 17, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Sidenote, I took this with my phone, how come I have to reduce it so much in order for FAF to process it? how weak is this website?


Super weak! Small files are for cowards lol

This site needs a bigger file size owo


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 2, 2021)

One big job portal in my country got a set of probably Zootopia-inspired commercials.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

pretty baller album art really


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 4, 2021)

Brazilian based Marc Knelson (El Ranno) art for Dan Fornace's Rivals of Aether universe.














Spoiler: big files





























Also Klonoa


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 4, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Brazilian based Marc Knelson (El Ranno) art for Dan Fornace's Rivals of Aether universe.
> 
> View attachment 120173
> 
> ...


This is such a hunk pool, I love it.


----------



## sushy (Oct 4, 2021)

wooow those are looking nice!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 8, 2021)

Eh.... here ya go....  (he looks kinda stoic). ☺


----------



## Kope (Nov 13, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 108501
> Art for a local music festival
> 
> Sidenote, I took this with my phone, how come I have to reduce it so much in  order for FAF to process it? how weak is this website?


Oh dang I thought they were human at first


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 13, 2021)

More album covers


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> More album covers
> View attachment 122352
> View attachment 122353


OWO YIFF ME DADDY


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


Her boobs are very interesting.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 13, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Her boobs are very interesting.


yeah I noticed that too (also knees tho)

Battle Beast's album art is usually pretty camp but it's fun


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 14, 2021)

So we're posting Rock and Metal album covers here now?
Ok!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 14, 2021)

Thrashy said:


> So we're posting Rock and Metal album covers here now?
> Ok!


How about Beer too! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459262161826369536


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 14, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> How about Beer too!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459262161826369536


Aaand sold. I'm a simple man, I see a werewolf, I get thirsty.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 15, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> How about Beer too!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459262161826369536


Oh damn xD


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 15, 2021)

Thrashy said:


> Oh damn xD


It's even better when you know the name.

La Bête "The Beast"


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 19, 2021)

Hmm.... well, at 1 AM.... it it *so* Miller time, right now. ☺


----------



## Kumali (Nov 19, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> While using Gimp today, I randomly recalled how quite a while ago I downloaded some beta version of it, and upon launching was unexpectedly greeted with this splash screen. Now, normally it's not how it looks like!



Whoa. That one's got me _seriously_ excited. If that showed up on my screen I wouldn't get any work done for the rest of the day.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 19, 2021)

You're all keeping up with TMNT's furry arc, right?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 19, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> View attachment 122667
> You're all keeping up with TMNT's furry arc, right?


nope, I have bad furry cred


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 20, 2021)

Podcast.... coyote moon style.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 21, 2021)

Hmm..... if it's Borden, it's --- gotta be good.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 22, 2021)

It's not just an airline..... it's -- Pegasus Airlines.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 22, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> El Wino Yote. ☺





Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm.... Coyote Joe's
> (Food truck and drinks).





Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm.... well, at 1 AM.... it it *so* Miller time, right now. ☺





Connor J. Coyote said:


> Podcast.... coyote moon style.





Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's not just an airline..... it's -- Pegasus Airlines.


none of these are anthropomorphized in any recognizable fashion

also I remember people going bonkers over this mascot proposal for LibreOffice


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 22, 2021)

Say something nice about this awoo.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 22, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> Say something nice about this awoo.
> View attachment 122860


He gets an awful lot of porn.

(Does that count)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 23, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> none of these are anthropomorphized in any recognizable fashion.


Eh... their kinda logo-ish mascot types... and so - I figured that'd work.... (shrug).
--------
Anyway, I love this thread yo. *I think* this might work:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

A San Francisco area classic.... (we gotta have Doggie Diner on the list). ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 25, 2021)

Anyway... saw these in the store yesterday.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 18, 2021)

Bonkers for Bongo.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 30, 2022)

This thread has been forgotten for quite a while. So now something special I stumbled upon the other day.

A Danish candy manufacturer named Bonbon had a peculiar marketing strategy. Their candy bags were decorated with cartoon animal characters in inappropriate to disgusting situations. Some of these rival the more repulsive furry stuff one can stumble upon on the main site - but then imagine that they were products openly available in public!  

Some of them look like they would conflict with this forum's standards, so I'll only provide a link to a photo collection of them. Just don't say you haven't been warned!   


Spoiler












						chrisleklada.blogg.se - BonBon Godis (1985 - 2001) Uppdaterad! 2017-09
					

Jag ska börja med att beklaga för dig som läser detta och inte fick uppleva BonBon-godisets glansdagar. Skulle vilja säga att det är godisets svar på grossvågen som letade sig in en bit på 90-talet…



					chrisleklada.blogg.se


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 30, 2022)

Shouts out to literal furry artist super hero Good Boy who will probably never appear again.


----------

